
Faster deep learning with GPUs and Theano - gk1
https://opendatascience.com/blog/faster-deep-learning-with-gpus-and-theano/
======
p1esk
This was written in 2015. I don't recommend Theano to learn DL. Keras is
probably the best option (which runs on top of Theano or TensorFlow), and if
you want to look under the hood, use TensorFlow directly. TensorFlow is
probably the most popular DL framework today.

Two other frameworks have recently appeared: Caffe2 and PyTorch.

In my opinion, PyTorch is the most intuitive to use (similar to coding in
Numpy). However, it does not support Windows yet. It's a Python version of the
popular Torch DL framework, and is probably the most flexible tool for
experimenting with DL today. Most bleeding edge research published today seems
to be using Torch (should be easy to reproduce in PyTorch).

Caffe2 is the newest addition. It builds on a popular Caffe framework, so
should be fast and scalable. It's still very new though, so expect issues.

